# Building a couple of 20" smokers (Done)



## wolfmann (May 16, 2011)

Two days in to the build. I have the end capped and welded up. Made the legs and welded them to the smoker. Everything is ground down and polished out.  Even the caps on the bottom of the legs are done. Had a good day today. Also in the back is my new metal rack made from scrap i got at work.


----------



## tom37 (May 16, 2011)

Well before I say U-Suck LOL is the engine drive yours or works????

You have toooooo cooollll of a work space. I'm gonna have to make the guess that you have pretty fair weather most of the time. 

And from the looks of it you have quite the collection of quality tools, not everyone has a gang box and steel rack in there back yard.

Another guess here would be that you have burned a few rods and done a little fit-up.

Very nice work, I like the legs. Are you planning for wheels or will they be fixed in place?

Just teasin about the u suck thing man, but I would sure like it better if the blue machine was at my house.


----------



## wolfmann (May 16, 2011)

Hi Tom

Well i don't think my old blue would look as good in your yard. LOL The gang box was a great find. Bought is of craigslist and it was not in the shape it is in now. It took some repairs, new wheels

and paint and I have a great box for tools.

I am not putting wheels on these two just capped the tubing. Tomorrow I start on building the fireboxes.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2011)

Looking good on the builds, can hardly wait to see them finished.

You need to put a location in your profile so members will know where you are at...


----------



## wolfmann (May 17, 2011)

I will update my info in the profile Beer-B-Q. Today I did a lot of cutting and grinding. Made the fireboxes and have the bottom piece for the front and the doors cut out. The boxes themselves are welded up and ground down. The half round sitting up is a 36" pipe 1/2" thick I bought some time back and use as the bottom of my fireboxes. Plus while i am out here i might as well smoke a good pork butt. LOL


----------



## SmokinAl (May 18, 2011)

Looks great so far, and like Tom said, That's some nice workspace you have there.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 18, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks great so far, and like Tom said, That's some nice workspace you have there.


X 2 !!!

Bear


----------



## wolfmann (May 18, 2011)

Today I finished the bottom piece for the front of the firebox and build the door frame and put on the hinges. I have the panels cut out for the door but will put them in tomorrow. I also had to change the oil and filters in the welder and that is more important then the smoker.


----------



## hardslicer (May 18, 2011)

very nice set-up........good luck with your projects


----------



## tom37 (May 18, 2011)

Very nice design on the firebox, I really love the look with the radius bottom.

Its looking like you may have done a couple of these. 

Do you build and sell? Or just build for fun?


----------



## wolfmann (May 18, 2011)

Hi Tom

I build to sell but have a lot of fun doing it. Yes i have build a few over the last couple of years. I like the heavy bottom of the firebox for the durability and the different look of it. I also got a great deal on the pipe I am using and had made the projects from it for what I had bought it and now cut the rest up for my fireboxes.


----------



## smokingengineer (May 20, 2011)

I like the look of the firebox too. It adds a very nice touch. With that flat top, I wonder if you were to put an insulated box on top of it. I bet it would make a a nice little warmer.


----------



## wolfmann (May 25, 2011)

Well my weekend work is done and I made a trip to east Texas to get my shop build and set my meter post. No fun digging that 4 foot hole. LOL

No I am starting back on the smokers. I finished welding in the plate for the doors and cut out the vents. The hinges are lined up and now welded in place. I just pushed the hing pin in place and not drove it all the way in since I still have some work to do on the door and inside the firebox. The fireboxes are welded to the smoker. Now I can get a good feel of the over all look and it is coming out good.

 I need to get 2 pieces to close the top and back of the firebox.


----------



## michael ark (May 25, 2011)

Looks good from here.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I like the round bottom.


----------



## wolfmann (May 25, 2011)

Hi Smokingengineer

Yes the flat top makes a great warmer. You can put a pot on it to heat up beans or sauces.


----------



## wolfmann (May 30, 2011)

Well weekend work is done and I am back working on my smokers. I cut out and welded in the sides on the smoker and the back of the firebox. I also cut out the hole for the stack and prepped all the parts needed to build the hinges for the door on the smoker and the stack.


----------



## wolfmann (May 31, 2011)

I build a new style of hinges and they seem to work well. I welded them up and then installed the heavy door stoppers on the bottom. Then I cut the rest of the door open and I now have something that looks like a smoker. I also finished building the stack and have it tacked in place I will weld it up in the morning.


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 9, 2011)

The hinges went thru one change because I did not like the look of them. Now they are part of the door more then something sticking out. I finished banding the door. I use the smoker itself to bend the bar stock. Clamp in place then hit it with the torch and keep adding clamps to it until you have a good curve. Stack is welded up now ( the stand on your head position) All the grate frames are build and the divider for the firebox is welded in place.


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## wolfmann (Jun 16, 2011)

Finished both Smokers. I think they came out pretty good.


----------



## tom37 (Jun 16, 2011)

Those are looking really nice.  

Great work.

Now, do you have them sold yet?


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 16, 2011)

One is sold the other one is for sale.


----------



## dave54 (Jun 17, 2011)

NICE JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and  great fab work


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 17, 2011)

They Look Great!

Todd


----------



## sunman76 (Jun 17, 2011)

looks good...

Bet they sell pretty fast


----------



## alelover (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice build. I like the curved bottom on the SFB too. Helps with airflow too. Why only 1 thermometer?


----------



## rbranstner (Jun 17, 2011)

I'll take one of those off your hands.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2011)

Nice Job Wolfman !!!!!!

Those look great !!!

Bear


----------



## ugaboz (Jun 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## wolfmann (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the great feedback.


----------

